# Moving to Netherlands



## california_007 (Aug 20, 2014)

I will be relocating to Amsterdam early Jan 2016 and am looking for options to transport my things. It will be mostly kitchen and wardrobe, any recommendations on transport agencies in Los Angeles Area? What would be the cost and time to get my stuff moved?


----------



## ExBat (Nov 24, 2015)

I would recommend you to dump/sell it all and just buy everything here unless it's really valuable. In fact I talked about this subject with another expat a week ago at my work, she had spent 600 euros on moving her clothing/etc to the Netherlands and ended up not using any of it and throwing it all away eventually.

So really consider whether these are really things you need. If so, the cheapest transport is via ship, you can rent container space on a ship. The most expensive route is paying for extra luggage on the airplane.


----------

